# Water Closet at The Top of the Stairs



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

lol.. Oh the toilet is just up the stairs. This is found here http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_...al-inspection/15359-toilet-stair-landing.html


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that is a Throne!:thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

If someone ever slipped getting off the toilet, I can just imagine them rolling down the stairs with pants around their ankles!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"Hey honey!! Throw me up a roll of toilet paper!! :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> "Hey honey!! Throw me up a roll of toilet paper!! :laughing:



I just pictured someone drunk falling backwards while taking a leak!:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that would Fail inspection here, not ADA height


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

red tag. it looks closer than 15 inches from side wall.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! Is that a jug of popcorn in that tin behind the crapper? Now I'm hungry


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that is funny. whats next one on the porch?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So glad they have a plunger there. Hate to see an overflowing toilet flowing down them stairs.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Now that is funny. whats next one on the porch?


No, the bidet (drinking fountain) is on the porch.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Wow! Is that a jug of popcorn in that tin behind the crapper? Now I'm hungry


That's not cheddar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Would a shower curtain be too much too ask?!!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Would a shower curtain be too much too ask?!!


 
:laughing:

For some reason that never dawned on me until you said that.

I can see it now.....

Wife walks in the door.....


Honey I'm home and my sister Jane is......  here too.


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Jul 26, 2009)

Now that funny!
Charlie:yes::yes:


----------

